# [FW] Menzerna factory visit



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

The original post here:
http://www.autobling.net/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6720&page=1


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow! Fair few quids worth of compound sitting there :buffer:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, looks like a good facility..still not a fan of their polishes though:thumb:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks very clean for a production facility.

The company i work for produce gelcoats and its a complete mess, powders everywhere lol


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

did you tell them to start naming their polishes properly!!


----------



## kakeuter (Nov 3, 2010)

Would be hard to go there and not leave with a trunk-full of goodies.


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

ant_s said:


> did you tell them to start naming their polishes properly!!


this is their new package.


















here is original post:
http://www.autobling.net/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7946&page=1


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I trust you enjoyed your overseas trip Orion. You should have come to Britain when you were in Europe! 

The new Menzerna numbering system looks like it may answer a few poeples criticisms of the present system. :thumb: I presume the numbers refer to the sanding grit marks that the polish will remove?

Alan W


----------



## Boris Vassilief (Apr 29, 2008)

orion613719 said:


>


Festool polish (green lid) on the shelf ?


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

bush tucker trial ? ^^^


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Boris Vassilief said:


> Festool polish (green lid) on the shelf ?


Looks like it! I wonder who's product is inside the bottle? 

Alan W


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

Is it really that big of a secret that Festool does not produce their own polishes? 
If I would have a brand of polishers and wanted to present my customers with decent polishes to match, I would leave it to the experts to fill up my branded bottles too 

Nice to have a look inside the factory


----------



## kuflik (Jun 15, 2010)

I've heard long time ago that menzerna does festool polisheh. Don't remember when and where but now I'm sure it's true


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

Heard the same thing, at a Festool sanding/polishing workshop


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Looks like it! I wonder who's product is inside the bottle?
> 
> Alan W


Menzerna :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Did you meet with Axel Schnarrenberger? He´s a great guy and knows a lot about polishes.

Here are some pictures from our little workshop

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=172932


----------



## Boris Vassilief (Apr 29, 2008)

Blamm said:


> Is it really that big of a secret that Festool does not produce their own polishes?


No, but some said the polishes are made by Menzerna, others said they are made by Scholl. Now we know a bit more


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

What a factory


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Here are the new names:

FG500 (Fast Gloss, S500)
PG1000 (Power gloss,S34A)
IP2000 (Intensive polish PO91L)
PF2500 (Power Finish PO203S)
FF3000 (PO85U)
SF4000 (PO106FA)
SW Protect (APO60)


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

take it they are in order of abrasiveness (sp) ?

Daz.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Razzzle said:


> take it they are in order of abrasiveness (sp) ?
> 
> Daz.


More or less. It depends on the hardness of the paint.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Mmm, no 3.02 or RE (the workhorses of many detailers)?
I assume only the names changed.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I guess that they still are going to sell RD3.02 and RE5, but I know that they prefere PO203S and PO106FA.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Porta said:


> Here are the new names:
> 
> FG500 (Fast Gloss, S500)
> PG1000 (Power gloss,S34A)
> ...


Whats the 5000 in Orions last picture on page 1?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Hoppo32 said:


> Whats the 5000 in Orions last picture on page 1?


No idea, but you can read its Power finish.


----------

